# Driving Baja California



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

We leave for our usual 6 months in Zihuatanejo around mid-October, and haven't yet decided which of the various driving routes we'll take from British Columbia - we've done several over the years: Baja, Sonora, Chihuahua, and several of the Texas border crossings.
One possibility is to repeat our Oct/10 route, entering Mexico at Tecate in Baja, then to Ensenada and down the peninsula to La Paz, then ferry over to Los Mochis and south to Mazatlan. (We prefer the short 6 hour daytime ferry to Topolobampo rather than the much more expensive overnight 15 hour (or whatever) ferry from La Paz to Mazatlan.)
Unlike our Oct/10 trip, we wouldn't bother "doing" Los Cabos again.
In Oct/10, the road from Tecate to Ensenada (Mex 3?) was a quagmire of mud and construction mile after mile. Same for a long stretch of Mex 1 south of Ensenada. Other than those two stretches, the roads were fine. 
(That year, we ran into a bunch who had rented Harleys in Ensenada, intending to ride to Los Cabos, but were forced, by the atrocious road conditions south of Ensenada, to return the bikes and rent a car.)
Can anyone comment on general road conditions for that same route - Tecate/Ensenada, then south to La Paz? Or would it be wiser to assume a lot of storm damage to roads all over the peninsula from Hurricane Odile? Best to avoid driving Baja altogether this October?


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry folks. I apologize for what must seem a very insensitive post. I should have read the rest of the Forum concerning Odile storm damage. All I had seen were a few TV reports of damage in Cabo San Lucas, and wasn't aware of how extensive the damage has been.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

My suggestion is that you monitor the discussions at the Baja Nomad forum, because those folks are the ones who really know the current road conditions ...not just in the aftermath of the hurricane, but whenever. I read a post there yesterday saying the Green Angels had left from Tijuana and were driving the length of the highway south to confirm the conditions and regulars at that forum were going to post whatever the Green Angels learn.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Agree ... forums specific to the Baja California peninsula will have info on the various portions of the road. At this time of year, the situation can change quickly. Sometimes a "minor" tropical storm can bring tremendous amounts of rain and flooding in areas that are off the radar of international news.


----------

